# cheap courier



## sally-chaps (Oct 24, 2012)

hi we are moving to alberic in spain 1st dec, we are moving into a furnished place but want to take 4 or 5 large MFO boxes of personal stuff, what would be the cheapest way?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I used anyvan.com and received a price of £140 from the midlands to Madrid


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sally-chaps said:


> hi we are moving to alberic in spain 1st dec, we are moving into a furnished place but want to take 4 or 5 large MFO boxes of personal stuff, what would be the cheapest way?


try One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain

you can drive it yourself or they deliver - I had a few boxes brought over earlier this year from my late father's house


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I've seen Jimbo the Scot being highly recommended on another forum: Jimbo the Scot


----------

